# mouseevents



## nowcan (18. Dez 2018)

_Erzeugen Sie einen Eventlistener, der fur alle Elemente Ihrer Stundenplanseite (!) auf das Click- ¨ Event lauscht. Wird auf ein Element geklickt, so loschen Sie ausschließlich dieses. Beachten Sie, dass wenn Sie z.B. auf ein li-Element klicken nicht auch die ul, der div und der body mitgeloescht werden._

- Mir ist unklar wie ich "mouseevents" nun in meine HTML Datei einbinde
Also kleiner Tipp wie ich anfange würde mir sehr weiterhelfen..

Habe meine Datei als Anhang hinzugefügt

Liebe Grüße


----------



## krgewb (18. Dez 2018)

Also ist das kein Java?


----------



## nowcan (18. Dez 2018)

Ah, korrekt ist ein HTML dokument..also java-script denke ich soll ich warten bis es verschoben wird oder in html/javascript neu posten?

bin neu hier.. sorry dafür

Liebe grüße


----------



## mihe7 (19. Dez 2018)

```
document.addEventListener("click", function(event) {
    var elem = event.target;
    console.log("Clicked on " + elem);
});
```


----------



## nowcan (20. Dez 2018)

was genau macht dieser code? ich weiß jetzt ich es in <script> setzen muss, aber bin nicht wirklich weiter gekommen damit..


----------



## mihe7 (20. Dez 2018)

Der Code registriert beim aktuellen Dokument einen Event-Listener, der auf click-Ereignisse reagiert. Die Funktion gibt lediglich in der Konsole aus, welches Element angeklickt wurde. Schau mal in Deinem Browser, da müsste es irgendwo Entwicklertools oder eine Konsole geben.


----------



## nowcan (20. Dez 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Der Code registriert beim aktuellen Dokument einen Event-Listener, der auf click-Ereignisse reagiert. Die Funktion gibt lediglich in der Konsole aus, welches Element angeklickt wurde. Schau mal in Deinem Browser, da müsste es irgendwo Entwicklertools oder eine Konsole geben.


Ah ja, danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ja das funktioniert super, wusste nichts von dieser Konsole nutze Chrome, jetzt muss ich es noch irgendwie schaffen das dass geklickte Element gelöscht wird

Danke erstmal und sorry das ich mich so dumm anstelle bin damit grad einfach nur am verzweifeln^^


----------

